# Trader’s Corner — Stoicism and the Art of Trading



## divs4ever (7 August 2021)

Trader’s Corner — Stoicism and the Art of Trading
					

Keep up-to-date with all the latest ASX news with Money Morning Australia.



					www.moneymorning.com.au
				




 DYOR

 please note i  rarely trade i take opportunities ( which occasionally look like a trade  )

 a QBE 'channel trade plan being the major exception


----------



## divs4ever (7 August 2021)

WPL  not BPT to grab some BHP oil/gas assets ??

 ( i hold all 3 stocks )

 hmmm i suppose  if there is a scrip component in the deal  , but gee i really prefer BPT over WPL 

 i guess time will tell


----------

